# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Algas I e Algas II.

## Alex Correa

Algas  Parte I. 

Introdução. 

Um dos temas mais discutidos e que sempre será de grande importância, tanto para hobistas principiantes como para os mais avançados, é no que diz respeito à algas. Problemas com o manuseio de algas têm sido responsável pelo abandono do hobby por muitos aquaristas em todo o mundo, tanto em aquariofilia de água doce, como em marinha, principalmente se tratando de aquário de reef. Entre os mais comuns motivos de problemas serem agravados estão: a falta de informação adquirida pelos hobistas principiantes, falta de paciência do aquarista para a estabilização e inclusão de organismos no sistema, uso de maneira inadequada de materiais e condições no relacionamento entre os organismos mantidos. 

Uma vez que entendemos as "regras" de adaptação e manutenção do aquário, respeitando e mantendo uma estabilidade, na maioria das vezes, os problemas com algas serão mínimos. Quando há um planejamento do sistema (compatibilidade entre organismos, espaço disponível, escolha do tipo de sistema, tipo de material que será utilizado, etc.), em conjunto com informações adquiridas pelo aquarista à respeito dos possíveis obstáculos existentes no começo do hobby , as possibilidades de sucesso são bem maiores. 

Em tempos passados, muitos aquaristas acreditavam que manter micro-algas em sistemas marinhos seria, de certo modo, sinônimo de um meio-ambiente saudável. Isso, provavelmente pode estar relacionado com o fato de que normalmente as algas começam a surgir na mesma época em que o ciclo primário do nitrogenio (pelas bactérias aeróbicas) é finalizado em aquários recém-montados. Mesmo assim, haviam alguns que costumavam "limpar" as algas que cresciam nos esqueletos dos corais (decoração), retirando-os do tanque e escovando-os com o auxílio de cloro. 
Atualmente, o aquarismo marinho tem apresentado uma evolução em grande escala, tanto em relação às alternativas de materiais utilizados, disponibilidade de organismos à venda, como também ao número de hobistas sérios e dedicados, buscando sempre novas técnicas e informações. Aquários de reef são sistemas que proporcionam uma integração muito grande entre hobistas e organismos mantidos, devido ao nível de complexibilidade de vida. Essa integração é responsável por grande parte da busca de informações e dedicação pelos hobistas. Por esses sistemas serem complexos em termos de variedade de organismos mantidos, muitas vezes há dúvidas quanto às diferenças entre certos problemas apresentados, especialmente nos primeiros meses do aquário montado (princípio do amadurecimento). 

O objetivo maior desse artigo é de esclarecer algumas dúvidas relacionadas ao manuseio das algas mais encontradas em sistemas contendo rochas vivas, não necessariamente sendo um aquário de reef. Logicamente as algas que irei apresentar não são as únicas. A quantidade de espécies existentes é muito grande, sendo impossível citar aqui tudo à respeito de algas. A prioridade fica para os exemplares que geralmente são mais encontrados no hobby. 

Generalizando. 

Apesar de micro-algas ocuparem uma área considerável nos recifes coralíneos, em nossos sistemas elas não são bem-vindas, quando em grandes proporções. Tanto em sistemas abertos como em fechados, micro-algas apresentam um certo desconforto para a maioria dos outros organismos (peixes e invertebrados) que normalmente mantemos num aquário tropical. Dentre os motivos principais com aspectos negativos relacionados às micro-algas em aquariofilia marinha, principalmente em aquários de reef, estão: desequilíbrio do sistema e as vezes acúmulo de substâncias tóxicas expelidas pelas algas (defesa química  não só em micro, como também em macro-algas); competição por espaço com os invertebrados, na ocupação de substratos; competição pelos nutrientes com as benéficas algas simbióticas e o aumento de pigmentos amarelados na água (componentes orgânicos), prejudicando penetração de luz. 
Tanques estabilizados contém um número considerável de algas (micro e macro), mas são pouco percebidas por muitos de nós, se mantivermos suficientes animais herbívoros (peixes e caramujos) para controlá-las. Mesmo assim, poderemos achá-las em locais difíceis de alcance, como por exemplo entre rochas. Geralmente são sinais para alerta quando facilmente notadas, tanto em aquários recém-montados quanto em amadurecidos. 
Considerando algas como um problema, de modo geral, podemos afirmar que controlando a quantidade de nutrientes introduzidos e exportados do sistema (nitrato, silicato, fosfato), mantendo uma estabilidade, obedecendo um horário biológico ( luz disponível, além de não superiluminar o aquário) e quarentenando novos exemplares adquiridos; não será algo de grande dificuldade à ser resolvido, podendo ser solucionado em curto prazo. Embora não signifique que exatamente todos os casos serão solucionados por completo (podendo reaparecer em certas circunstâncias por algum descuido do hobista). A estabilidade é um dos fatores mais importantes no hobby, e o controle de algas (seja as indesejáveis ou não) não foge a essa idéia. 

Macro-algas. 

Alguns aquaristas admiram e / ou matêm aquários marinhos dedicados quase que exclusivamente às macro-algas. Os peixes e invertebrados devem ser cuidadosamente escolhidos para esses tipos de sistemas, principalmente quando nos referimos à mantê-los por um longo prazo. Existe um ciclo de retorno de nutrientes adquiridos pelas algas. Se esse retorno não for controlado, o excesso pode causar graves efeitos nos outros organismos mantidos. Depois de certo tempo pode-se alcançar uma estabilidade que ajuda muito no controle da volta desses nutrientes ao sistema, mas manutenção ainda será muito importante. 
Aquários destinados ao cultivo de macro-algas precisam de um controle com maior freqüência (dedicação do aquarista). A prioridade nos tais deve ser sempre dada às algas. Peixes podem ser mantidos em conjunto, mas um equilíbrio com relação à qualidade da água deve ser atingido. Uma vez atingido esse equilíbrio, mudanças poderão causar reflexos negativos (instabilidade). Trocas de água, além de outros cuidados, são muito importante para manter a qualidade e limpidez da água. A iluminação de boa qualidade e que supra as necessidades desses organismos também são fundamentais. O espéctro de luz em torno de 6.500 K (luz-do-dia) parece ser aconselhável para manter as condições ideais. Quantidade de lâmpadas e de watts usados dependerá de cada sistema e / ou algas. Temperatura da água é outro fator que influencia no crescimento sadio de algas. A maioria das macro-algas mantidas por hobistas em sistemas marinhos não apreciam altas temperaturas (mais de 27° C). Skimmers (desnatadores de proteínas) também têm papel importante quando mantemos um sistema com macro-algas em domínio, juntamente com carvão ativado, que ajudará a retirar o excesso dos componentes orgânicos liberados pelas algas. Pouca informação é divulgada normalmente com relação ao assunto, uma vez que atualmente não existem muitos hobistas dedicados à esse tipo de sistema em particular. 

Aquários de reef . 

Na natureza, nos recifes, normalmente não encontramos um grande número de macro-algas em áreas de mínimo nível de nutrientes, além de serem "podadas" por peixes e outros animais herbívoros. A dominância visual é de corais quando em condições normais. Porém, quando situados perto de fontes diretas ou indiretas de nutrientes como rios ou canais, as algas predominarão. Isso pode, e faz muitas das vezes, com que os corais desapareçam e algas ocupem por completo, causando um desequilíbrio ecológico sério que pode ser agravado ainda mais por fatores ecológicos e / ou pelo Homem. 
Nos sistemas fechados (sem entrada e saída constante de água natural), quando macro-algas são mantidas em conjunto com os cnidários (corais e anêmonas), acontecem duas situações distintas, mas ao mesmo tempo relacionadas. As algas retiram nutrientes (principalmente nitratos e fosfatos) da água para o metabolismo. Isso beneficia o aquário, uma vez que a maioria dos corais vivem melhor em águas pobres em nutrientes, mas as algas poderão devolver esses nutrientes ao sistema. Um dos métodos é através de reprodução (ex: algumas Caulerpa spp. entram em estado de deteriorarização para se reproduzirem). Outro, seria por meio de predadores (principalmente peixes herbívoros) usados no controle ("podas") do crescimento avançado das macro-algas. Nesse caso, o retorno é através das fezes desses herbívoros que deveriam ser retiradas por meios mecânicos (manualmente ou filtragem). 

Se o crescimento de algas num aquário de reef predominar, o fator mais importante, e que definitivamente prejudica, é no que diz respeito à calcificação dos corais duros (apresentam esqueleto sólido), podendo afetar outros invertebrados também. Relacionado à calcificação, estão vários fatores interligados, dentre os principais: alguns nutrientes e toxínas expelidas na água (algas). Existem substâncias liberadas pelas algas, que prejudicam na cristalização do cálcio ( ligações de fosfatos orgânicos). Não só os corais são afetados, como também as desejáveis algas incrustantes calcáreas pink, e muitos outros organismos. Esses componentes tendem a acidificar a água (muitas das vezes sendo pouco notada pelo alto nível de fotossíntese durante o dia, alterando o pH positivamente), impedindo a calcificação, como uma barreira (fosfatos orgânicos). 
Outro fato relacionado à calcificação é o excesso de absorção de certos elementos químicos (algas), prejudicando o aproveitamento dos mesmos (animais). Um desses elementos responsáveis pelo bom desempenho de um sistema de reef com hard corals (corais duros), é o iodo. Algas são altamente propensas à grande absorção de iodo em sistemas fechados. Certamente os corais sofrem conseqüências à longo prazo, pois as algas crescem muito mais rápido, absorvendo numa escala cada vez maior. 

As substâncias liberadas pelas algas também agem negativamente como um filtro de luz. Corais, principalmente SPS (Small-Polyp Stony  os corais de pólipos pequenos), vêm de regiões de mínima quantidade de nutrientes e suspensões na água. Isso significa que a água não apresenta nenhuma barreira para a penetração de luz. O espéctro de luz absorvido pelos zooxanthellae (algas simbióticas dos corais) para a melhor eficiência na fotossíntese, é em sua maior parte o azul. Com os componentes liberados pelas algas, a água torna-se amarelada, fitrando o azul produzido pelas lâmpadas. O que chega aos corais é somente a parte do amarelo, laranja e vermelho do total dos espéctros produzidos (dependendo da profundidade e quantidade de materiais orgânicos na água). Nem todos os corais são afetados, existem alguns que conseguem se adaptar à esse novo ambiente, mas quase sempre não irão apresentar uma aparência saudável. Esse problema ocorre à longo prazo e muitas das vezes o hobista não entende o porquê de somente alguns organismos apresentarem maiores mudanças aparentes. 
Além disso, macro-algas armazenam uma alta reserva de nutrientes, apresentando um sério risco à vida dos organismos, se vierem a morrer por algum motivo. 

Essas observações não significam que o aquarista deve evitar em 100% manter macro-algas num sistema de reef. São observações que realmente afetam sistemas em longo prazo e / ou com quantidades excessivas de algas e / ou nutrientes. 

Para uma idéia generalizada sobre a introdução de macro-algas em aquário de reef, pode-se afirmar que as introduzidas com rochas vivas poderão ser mantidas, desde que não apresentem uma grande interferência nas propriedades químicas (água) e físicas (contacto direto) do ambiente criado e se o crescimento for moderado ou controlado. 
Algumas desaparecem com o tempo, enquanto outras demorarão mais, podendo não apresentar grandes problemas, mesmo em longo prazo. Algumas podem ser mantidas em pequenas quantidades e em áreas reservadas do tanque, principamente em sistemas contendo um considerável volume de água e com uma filtragem adequada, estando estáveis. Podando e retirando as partes mortas com certa freqüência, não apresentarão grande perigo aos habitantes. 

Na maioria das vezes, nós aquaristas, não pensamos em um sistema complicado e que dê muito trabalho para manter. O importante seria aproveitar o aquário, e não pensar nos problemas que o mesmo nos causará. Esse seria um bom motivo para evitarmos um sistema de reef em conjunto com algas (micro / macro). Seria mais uma preocupação que teríamos com possíveis e grandes variações e / ou excesso de nutrientes. Além disso, os custos de manutenção são maiores também. 

Porém, existem algas que devem ser estimuladas e mantidas em sistema de reef, como por exemplo algas incrustantes calcáreas (pink, dentre outras cores) e calcáreas verdes (Halimeda spp.). Essas algas, além de colaborarem com uma aparência mais natural ao sistema, faz parte do cenário natural em recifes por todo o mundo. São benéficas ao sistema. Calcáreas incrustantes colaboram com o controle das micro-algas indesejáveis, ocupando os substratos disponíveis, não dando chance para que as outras tenham área para ocupar e crescer. A contribuição que Halimeda spp. oferecem pode ser vista como adição de cálcio de volta para o sistema quando as mesmas morrem (esqueleto calcificado ao diluír com mudança do pH) ou ao se reproduzirem sexualmente através de uma explosão de gametas lançados na água, também expondo o esqueleto à ser aproveitado. 

ALGAS DESEJÁVEIS: 

Macro-algas verdes: 

Caulerpa spp. 
Caulerpas são as macro-algas mais encontradas à venda no hobby. Apresenta cerca de 75 espécies. Variadas formas dessa alga são achadas nas áreas do Caribe, Mediterrâneo e Indo-Pacífico, e todas as espécies são bem resistentes. A alga não apresenta célula; os nucléolos são dispersos diretamente no citoplasma, não apresentando paredes celulares. Por isso, é muito importante aclimatar Caulerpa spp. devagar. Principalmente com relação à gravidade específica. Em mudanças bruscas na gravidade específica, as parede da alga romperão, conseqüentemente levando à perda do exemplar. 
A reprodução é feita assexualmente, na maioria das vezes. Isso ocorre através de fragmentação e / ou crescimento acelerado da alga. Esse é mais um motivo de Caulerpa spp. não serem aconselháveis em aquários de reef, uma vez que será inconveniente pelo seu rápido crescimento, incomodando outros habitantes e sendo necessário que o aquarista esteja sempre mexendo no tanque, o que não é uma boa idéia. Além disso existe uma vantagem das Caulerpas na competição de nutrientes com os zooxanthellae e também podem excretar substâncias tóxicas na água, produzidas com objetivo de defesa contra predadores. 
Em aquários que apresentam somente população de peixes (sem corais e anemonas), pode-se manter peixes herbívoros (tangs e angels) para que o controle do super-crescimento seja mantido em check. 
Caulerpa spp. apreciam um movimento de água razoável e aquários com grandes níveis de nutrientes dissolvidos. Luz pode ser oferecida usando lâmpadas metal halides ou mesmo tubos fluorescentes, sendo até preferidos por algumas espécies (dependendo da profundidade). Uma boa dica é manter uma quantidade em equilíbrio de peixes, para que haja uma fonte constante de nutrientes (fosfatos e nitratos). Amônia (NH3) é transformada por bactérias (Nitrossomonas spp.) em nitrato na primeira parte do processo de nitrificação. Logo aproveitado por Caulerpa spp. 
Dentre as espécies mais comuns estão: C. prolifera, C. racemosa, C. peltata, C. nummularia, C. sertularoides, C. mexicana, C. taxifolia. 


Halimeda spp. 
São resistentes, principalmente em aquários de reef. Necessitam de um nível de cálcio considerável diluído na água para proliferar (aprox. 450ml/L), uma vez que é composta de esqueleto calcáreo. Preferem substratos finos com detritos. Apreciam moderado movimento d'água. Variadas são as necessidades de luz, dependendo de cada espécie. A reprodução é feita, muitas das vezes, por pequeninos discóides formados dos discos maiores da estrutura da alga, quando envelhecidos; podendo ocorrer reprodução sexuada também (gametas). Aconselhável para aquários de reef, ajudando a manter o excesso de nutrientes sob controle. 
Em algumas partes do Caribe e Great Berrier Reef, na Australia, encontra-se enormes áreas no fundo do mar recobertas pelo esqueleto dessa alga. É grande contribuinte para a formação geológica (bancos de areia) e é responsável pelas adaptações feitas por organismos que ocupam essas áreas. Grande parte do processo biológico de peixes e invertebrados nessas áreas estão diretamente ligados à existência de Halimeda spp. 
Algumas espécies: H. lacrimosa, H. monile, H. incrassata, H. discoidea, H. tuna. 


Incrustantes: 
Algas coralíneas incrustantes são as que normalmente vêm nas rochas vivas. Existem muitos tipos, em formas e cores. No topo das rochas irão se reproduzir e expandirem melhor as que se adaptam mais à luz. Outras espécies, que pouco apreciam luz, irão povoar as áreas mais reservadas do sistema. Por isso é importante que uma vez montado o aquário de rochas vivas não devemos alterá-lo, movendo a decoração das rochas para posições muito diferentes da original. Principalmente se o sistema já estiver sido montado à alguns meses. 
As cores variam em verde, vermelho, laranja, marrom, rosa, lilás e roxo. Essa variação normalmente depende do lugar de origem da rocha, assim como as variações das espécies. Muitas das espécies necessitam de uma certa corrente na água para que ocorra reprodução, sendo mantidas com sucesso. Num sistema bem equilibrado, essas algas agem como um importante instrumento de união entre as rochas, que ao crescerem entre as mesmas, durante certo período, fixarão umas nas outras transformando-as em uma estrutura segura. É dessa maneira que essas algas contribuem para a formação dos recifes, juntamente com os "corais duros", fazendo assim com que haja uma resistência à força das ondas. 
Temperatura moderada é a que mais beneficia o crescimento (25 à 30° C). Algas coralíneas incrustantes necessitam de uma notável quantidade de estrôncio (min. 10ml/L), iodo e de cálcio (hidróxido de cálcio  kalkwasser) presentes na água. Quando esses elementos são mantidos em quantidades suficientes, pode-se ter excelentes resultados, crescendo sobre as bombas (power heads) e vidros (paredes), tornando o aquário bem atrativo. Reserva alcalina em torno de 8KH (min.) e pH de 8.2 à 8.5 são recomendáveis. Além disso, elas contribuem no controle das algas de filamento e limo, uma vez que ocuparão as superfícies disponíveis, impedindo o alastramento das indesejáveis. Uma boa dica é de adquirir rochas de boa qualidade, geralmente com grande parte recoberta por estas algas. 

Simbióticas: 

Zooxantela (zooxanthellae). 
Essa micro-alga é uma das mais importantes mantidas em nossos reef tanks. São espécies de dinoflagelatos que mantém a maioria dos cnidários bem nutridos através de uma relação simbiótica mantida (alga-animal). Em condições favoráveis, zooxanthellae podem transferir até 98% dos nutrientes produzidos por meio de fotossíntese para os invertebrados em que estão incorporados. Utilizam amônia, nitrato e fosfato; que é absorvida no metabolismo e luz para obterem energia. Em corais são intracelulares (dentro das células), enquanto que nos moluscos bivalves, são distribuídos entre as células. 
São encontrados em corais, gorgônias, anêmonas de colônias (Zoanthus spp.), anêmonas, esponjas, moluscos bivalves (giant clams  Tridacna spp. e Hippopus spp.) e até em certos anelídeos. 


ALGAS-PROBLEMA: 


Algas-limo: 

Diatomáceas (diatoms). 
Existem aproximadamente cerca de 3.000 espécies de algas diatomáceas marinhas. São unicelulares e geralmente aparecem logo após à montagem do sistema (primeiras 2 ou 4 semanas). A aparência é de cor marrom-dourado e costuma ocupar o substrato e os vidros. Absorvem silicato (SiO4) para o metobolismo, depositando nas paredes das células em forma de ácido silícico. Logo, quanto menor a disponibilidade de silicato e nitrato (silicato sozinho não causará explosão) disponível no sistema, menor será a chance de uma super-população das diatomáceas. Normalmente desaparecem após a última fase do amadurecimento, quando a reserva de silicato é esgotada e pouco ou não introduzida no sistema. 
Quando surgem após alguns meses (varia de acordo com cada sistema), pode significar um excesso de matéria orgânica e silicato, além de pouco nitrato. Nesse caso, o aumento da potência do skimmer é recomendável, assim como manter caramujos e peixes herbívoros para o controle. Outra alternativa é o uso de carvão ativado (livre de nitrato, silicato e fosfato). Alguns autores recomendam o uso de ozônio (o aumento de potencial Redox tem efeito positivo contra o problema, mas também pode ser ligeiramente elevado com aumento da circulação de água). 
Caramujos herbívoros são importantes consumidores de Diatoms Existem soluções fáceis ao problema com relação à super-população de Diatom spp., como manter caramujos (Astraea spp.) e usar água desionizada na reposição de água evaporada (com Kalkwasser). 

Cianobactéria (cyanobacteria). 
São organismos classificados entre algas e bactérias (procariotes), por apresentar características de ambas. A aparência é de uma estrutura gelatinosa e normalmente apresentando cores intensas. Se reproduzem de forma asexual, através de divisão das células. Altas temperaturas aceleram esse no processo. São muito importantes e encontradas na natureza com certa freqüência, ajudando na fixação de nitrogênio. 
Existem dois diferentes estágios em que as cyanobactérias surgem no aquário. Quando no início do amadurecimento (geralmente logo depois das diatomáceas desaparecerem), podem ser vistas com bolhas de oxigênio localizadas dentro da estrutura de forma irregular. As cores podem variar de verde-brilhante, marrom, ou avermelhado. Pode ser por um acúmulo de componentes orgânicos, potência fraca do skimmer, ausência de animais herbívoros (caramujos e peixes), desequilíbrio biológico (ex: introdução de grande quantidade de organismos em um periodo relativamente curto para o tamanho do tanque) e uma falta de oxigenação (deficiência na circulação de água). 
A outra forma aparece quando o sistema está com algum tipo de deficiência, na maioria das vezes já amadurecido. Esse tipo de cyanobactéria é a que apresenta maiores riscos. É dificil de ser controlada e retirada do sistema. Geralmente de cor vermelho-forte e em forma de uma pelícola bem aderida onde encontrada. 
Várias vezes espécies de cianobactérias são encontradas em aquários de reef amadurecidos. Desde que não haja uma super-população, prejudicando outros organismos, isso é normal. Podem ser notadas especialmente em áreas de grande exposição aos compostos orgânicos dissolvidos. 
Como prevenção à longo prazo, as melhores atitudes seriam: possibilitar uma circulação de água constantemente, uso de um bom skimmer, manter animais herbívoros suficientes (peixes e caramujos) e usar água de boa qualidade para repor a perda pela evaporação (osmose reversa / kalkwasser), assim como para fazer as trocas de água pelo menos uma vez por mês com sal de qualidade (para que não haja um acúmulo de nitrato e principalmente fosfato). Um Sistema de Jaubert (como qualquer outra versão de sistema desnitrificador de fundo) também ajudaria a previnir o problema, reduzindo bem a concentração de nitrato no sistema. 



Dinoflagelatos (dinoflagellates). 
Além dos simbióticos zooxanthelae, existem também os dinoflagelatos livres (vivem fora de tecidos dos animais), que não são bem-vindos por apresentarem uma alta capacidade de reprodução. A cor pode variar. Existem espécies de cor esverdeada, marrom e até mesmo quase transparentes. São algas unicelulares que virtualmente apresentam uma consistência gelatinosa e de volume considerável, com notáveis bolhas de oxigênio presas à estrutura (normalmente bem arredondadas e não envolvidas pela alga), sendo muito fácil de serem retiradas com auxílio de um tubinho de borracha, através de sifonação. Podem ser tóxicos à invertebrados e peixes, quando em grandes quantidades, por apresentar sistema de defesa química. 
Geralmente, quando a quantidade de luz emitida é reduzida, temos um resultado positivo, mas temporário, pois normalmente a fonte do problema está relacionada com o excesso de nutrientes, quando o aquário já está amadurecido. O aumento do pH (8.4+) é uma das formas que ajudam à solucionar o problema. 
Quando ocorre uma explosão, pode significar que o aquário está recebendo luz em excesso também. 
Não são eliminados por completo do aquário, mas se o aquarista conseguir manter uma certa estabilidade no sistema e manter animais hebívoros em número suficiente, existirá um controle, assim como a maioria das algas. Porém grandes mudanças no aquário poderão trazer o problema à tona. 

Algas filamentosas: 

Bryopsis spp. 
Pode ser encontrada tanto em reef tanks recém-montados (primeiras semanas), como também em amadurecidos. De cor verde-escuro com reflexos azulados e estrutura com filamentos em formato semelhante à penas. Não desaparecem depois de um certo tempo, como acontece com outras algas-problema. Normalmente crescem nos vidros e rochas, em lugares reservados e não formam uma estrutura uniforme. 
Peixes e caramujos não costumam se alimentar de Bryopsis spp., mas alguns ouriços já foram observados, sendo uma possível ajuda. Muitos aquaristas conseguem acabar com a alga removendo persistentemente de forma mecânica (pinça) e colocando um pedaço de rocha ou aplicando cimento epoxy não-tóxico à prova dágua na área que a alga ocupava. 

Derbesia spp. 
É a mais problemáticas de todas as algas de filamento. De consistência macia e cor verde escura. Os filamentos são bem finos (como cabelos), com alta probabilidade de atrair detritos à estrutura. Aparece normalmente quando as cyanobactérias estão começando à reduzir em número (primeiras 3 à 6 semanas, dependendo do tipo de sistema). Reprodução sexual (gametas masculinos e femininos) é responsável pelo grande e rápido processo de ocupação da alga, que basicamente cresce em todas as partes do tanque. 
Um dos fatores que mais agravam o problema com essas algas é a superiluminação do aquário, principalmente se luz natural e raios solares atingirem o sistema. Diminuição do fotoperíodo ou fontes paralelas de luz (ex: luz natural vindo de uma janela) é extremamente útil no que diz respeito à um controle de explosões da alga. O aumento do pH (8.4+) com uso de hidróxido de cálcio (kalwasser) também ajudará bastante no controle ( neutralização da reserva de fosfato presente). É facilmente controlada por peixes (tangs) e caramujos. Quando em enormes quantidades é aconselhável a retirada do excesso por meios mecânicos (pinças ou manualmente), exportando assim excesso de nutrientes do sistema, possibilitando uma ajuda ao controle. O uso do skimmer é um excelente aliado do aquarista. 

Entheromorpha spp. 
São comuns durante o amadurecimento numa quantidade considerável, mas não apresentam grandes riscos de explosão futurísticas, desaparecendo naturalmente com o tempo. Se parece muito com Derbesia spp., também de estrutura de filamentosa fina, mas de cor verde-claro. Achada na natureza em áreas de alta concentração de nutrientes. O controle é basicamente o mesmo que aplicamos à Desbesia spp. 

Cladophora spp. 
De consistência semelhante à fios de polyester. Coloração verde-claro. Facilmente controlada com animais herbívoros. Pequenos tangs podem ter dificuldade em arrancar a alga do substrato, mas os de maior porte não terão tal dificuldade. A redução de nutrientes dissolvidos, como já mencionado, também tem um papel importante no controle. 

Algas-cabelo avermelhadas. 
Existem variadas espécies de algas filamentosas vermelhas. Geralmente não são de grande risco para aquários bem equilibrados, com animais herbívoros e uma boa circulação. Os caramujos herbívoros são os principais meios de controle para evitar explosões das mesmas. 


Algas-bolha: 

Valonia spp. e Ventricaria spp. 
A mais comum delas é certamente a Valonia sp. Essas algas estão entre uma das maiores células existentes. Cada bolha é uma célula. 
Podem apresentar grandes problemas, principalmente se houver uma deficiência de povoamento das algas calcáreas incrustantes. Como as algas de filamento, as algas-bolha também poderão ser controladas com a adição de estrôncio e cálcio regularmente, afim de proporcionar uma boa distribuição e crescimento / reprodução de algas calcáreas incrustantes, impedindo o alastramento das algas-bolha. 
A aparência da alga não é de se rejeitar, pelo contrário, muitos ficam orgulhosos por terem escolhido as rochas contendo as mesmas na hora da compra, mas essas algas , se não controladas, podem atingir proporções alarmantes, uma vez que se reproduz rapidamente e aos milhares. 
Em certas situações, o aquarista não acha que essa alga seja algo ruim. Isso acontece quando existe uma ocupação considerável de incrustantes, restringindo as algas-bolhas somente em pequenas áreas na decoração. Nesse caso, mantendo essa estabilidade, poderá não haver grandes riscos de explosões, mas o aquarista deverá acompanhar de perto para uma possível superpopulação, e o processo é rápido. 
A reprodução pode ser sexual ou asexual. Os problemas causados em aquários geralmente ocorrem quando há os dois tipos de reprodução sendo feitas ao mesmo tempo. 
Os nutrientes são adquiridos pela alga trazidos por diminutos crustáceos, minhocas marinhas, dentre outros microorganismos encontrados ao redor das bolhas. Logo, controlando os nutrientes dissolvidos na água não irá solucionar o problema de uma superpopulação. 
A retirada das bolhas pode ser mecânica (sifonada e como uso de pinças). Esse método é apontado como o mais eficiente. Deve-se evitar estourar as bolhas. Além disso, peixes como o Sailfin tang (Zebrasoma desjardinii) de tamanho médio ou grande já foram observados alimentando-se de Valonia spp. 


© Copyright 1999 Alex Correa (revised in 2.000). 

__________________________________________________  _______________ 

Referências: 
Delbeek. C. & J. Sprung (1994): The Reef Aquarium. Ricordea Publication, Miami, Florida, USA. 
Fossa, S.A. & A. J. Nilsen (1996): The Modern Coral Reef Aquarium. Birgit Schmettkamp, Bormheim, Germany. 
N. Dakin (1992): Marine Aquarium. Salamander Books Limited, Blacksburg. 
M. Moe (1992): The Marine Aquarium Reference. Green Turtle Publications, Plantation, Florida, USA.









Algas  Parte II. 


Controle. 

Na Parte I, foi explicado a importância do controle de algas em sistemas marinhos. 
Existem vários métodos para nos ajudar à controlar algas. O aquarista pode aplicar combinações de diferentes métodos, sendo assim mais eficiente e seguro de obter-se bons resultados à longo prazo. A seguir irei citar alguns dos mais usados e divulgados atualmente. Resolvi fazer uma divisão por categorias, afim de tornar a leitura mais bem elaborada, não significando que esses métodos não estejam interligados e / ou possam ser usados em conjunto. 

MEIOS DE CONTROLE: 

Químicos (produtos utilizados): 

Osmose Reversa / Desionização/ Água destilada. 
Águas de torneira não são muitas das vezes compatíveis com os nossos objetivos ao prepararmos nova água sintética marinha, muito menos para a adição diária de reposição (kalkwasser ou não) para repor a diferença pela evaporação. Isso porque existem vários tipos de componentes químicos utilizados nas estações de tratamento, que irão alterar as propriedades do complexo bioquímico da água do aquário negativamente e por certo poderá apresentar uma influência considerável no que diz respeito ao controle de algas. 
Água destilada é um meio excelente de prevenir introdução de nutrientes no sistema, e pode ser encontrada à venda por um preço relativamente acessível ao aquarista, não sendo necessário que seja obtido o instrumento para tal filtragem, mesmo porque esse instrumento é de alto custo. 
Muitos aquaristas atualmente utilizam meios mais simples para purificação de água da torneira, que pode ser feita em casa, poupando assim o trabalho de compra e transporte de água. Temos dois métodos utilizados: desionização e reversão osmótica. 
Existe algumas diferenças básicas entre eles, mas ambos apresentam resultados satisfatórios com relação à da qualidade de água obtida. Osmose reversa leva mais tempo para finalizar o processo do que desionização e desperdiça cerca de 75% da água que passa pelo aparelho, enquanto desionização não desperdiça nada. 
Um excelente método de fitragem pode ser obtido com o conjunto desses dois instrumentos interligados à um pré-filtro de carvão ativado. 


Carvão ativado. 
Pode e deveria ser utilizado em qualquer tipo de sistema, fazendo parte da filtragem química constante ou parcialmente. É um efetivo meio de remoção dos componentes orgânicos dissolvidos, proporcionando melhores condições de limpidez da água (eliminando o amarelado causado por substâncias expelidas pelas algas e odor causado por diversos tipos de metabolismos que ocorrem no sistema), sendo assim um importante instrumento de ajuda às algas simbióticas (zooxanthellae), em exercer suas funções apropriadamente. Além disso, os componentes orgânicos dissolvidos têm influência direta em vários fatores prejudiciais aos habitantes do sistema, como: estresse, e redução de crescimento e de resistência à doenças. Em sistemas recém-montados é um excelente meio de exportação desses pigmentos amarelados, tanto quanto em aquários amadurecidos. 
A remoção dos componentes orgânicos dissolvidos (adsorção) ocorre naturalmente, num processo de afinidade (força de atração - difusão) dessas moléculas ao carvão. Isso deixa claro de que não há necessidade de uma passagem forçada de água para tal adsorção. A passagem forçada poderia causar certos problemas, como por exemplo entupimento da mesma por partículas de sedimentos, principalmente se não for usada fitragem mecânica localizada antes dessa passagem, além de dificuldade de acesso para manutenção. 
Existem algumas contra-indicações à respeito do uso do carvão ativado em aquários marinhos que parecem não terem fundamento (apesar de atualmente ainda apresentarem controvérsia), como: causa de doenças (linha lateral), devolução dos materiais adsorvidos à água e retirada de elementos traços do sistema. 
A escolha do tipo de carvão é impotante. Quanto menor os grãos, mais área exposta para a adsorção, melhor será o resultado. Os menos brilhosos são geralmente de melhor qualidade. O produto deve ser livre de fosfato. Essa informação deve constar na embalagem e na maioria das vezes é confiável. Geralmente os mais caros apresentam qualidade superior por serem produzidos através de métodos mais sofisticados e com melhor qualidade de matéria-prima. 
Trocas do carvão devem ser feitas dependendo da quantidade de animais/ algas mantidos, geralmente podendo ser uma vez ao mês quando a quantidade recomendada pelo fabricante é usada (se não houver superpopulação). É aconselhável retirar o carvão e lava-lo em água salgada (fora do aquário) uma ou duas vezes entre os intervalos de troca para evitar possível entupimento dos poros por partículas de sedimentos. 
Quando houver a introdução do novo carvão ao sistema, lave-o primeiro em água doce corrente, afim de retirar o máximo de pó existente e deixe o carvão novo juntamente com o antigo no sistema por uma semana, retirando assim o antigo depois desse período. Esse é um método prático para evitar com que haja um possível desequilíbrio na população de bactérias povoadoras dos poros. 

Resinas de adsorção molecular. 
Também chamadas de Resinas de Troca de Íons. Esses tipos de elementos filtrantes fazem a adsorção seletiva de polares orgânicos e componentes que contêm nitrogênio. São produtos específicos para a retirada de certos materiais orgânicos, nitratos ou fosfatos (nutrientes que provocam explosão de algas). 
Podem ser usados para substituir o uso do carvão ativado, principalmente em emergências, quando precisa-se de uma grande adsorção em um curto espaço de tempo. São bem efetivos, mas consideravelmente caros. O aproveitamento desses produtos é bem maior quando usados de maneira que a água passe forçadamente (sob pressão) pelos grãos. São propensos à entupimento, sendo necessário que se agite o saco de vez em quando para que volte à funcionar efetivamente. Isso ocorre por causa do tamanho dos grãos que o produto é fabricado e / ou se não houver uma pré-filtragem mecânica das partículas de sedimentos. 
Geralmente apresentam melhores resultados quando utilizados temporariamente, para solucionarem problemas (à curto prazo) dos quais sabemos a causa (ex: nível alto do nitrato). 

Desnatador de proteínas (skimmer). 
Esse meio de filtragem física é um importante exportador de vários componentes químicos e mesmo de alguns organismos do sistema. Alguns acreditam que o skimmer pode ser responsável por uma dizimação de microorganismos como plânctons, assim como retirada excessiva de elementos benéficos aos organismos mantidos, afetando principalmente os invertebrados. Tanto numa situação como na outra, se o skimmer for possante e usado constantemente (sem reposições da micro fauna) certamente haverá uma retirada considerável e possivelmente total dos mesmos no sistema. Pode-se também utilizar-se parcialmente o skimmer, afim de evitar que esse incidente aconteça. 
O skimmer é muito útil no que diz respeito ao controle de algas, retirando compostos orgânicos dissolvidos, proteínas, detritos orgânicos, fósforo, iodo e até células de algas. 
Aquário marinho sem skimmer pode ser mantido somente se for num sistema aberto (água natural marinha constante entrando e saindo do sistema) ou se houverem trocas de água muito freqüentes com água natural ou sal sintético de alta qualidade (de no mínimo 1 vez por semana). Mesmo assim, a quantidade de organismos mantidos terá que ser limitada. Skimmer, portanto, é um dos equipamentos que mais ajuda à manter condições favoráveis em termos de longo prazo em qualquer aquário marinho. 


Físicos (manutenção): 

Remoção manual. 
Com relação às macro-algas, essa remoção (poda) deve ser feita regularmente, afim de evitar com que haja um crescimento exagerado das mesmas sobre os invertebrados (reef tank), assim como excesso de ácidos húmicos dentre outros componentes orgânicos dissolvidos no sistema, prejudicando a penetração de luz e conseqüentemente os invertebrados fotossintetizantes. Além disso, quando em decomposição, essas macro-algas irão devolver os nutrientes absorvidos anteriormente pelas mesmas ao sistema, o que obviamente não é interessante. 
Algas em deteriorização ou mesmo em rápido crescimento (macro e micro-algas) devem ser retiradas freqüentemente. Isso vale tanto para os aquários recém-montados, quanto para os já amadurecidos. 
A poda das macro-algas é geralmente feita com uma tesourinha de unha ou uma faca pequena e bem afiada. A retirada das algas em decomposição pode ser sifonada. 

Remoção de micro-algas geralmente só é necessária ser feita mecanicamente quando o sistema ainda está sendo montado, quando não há animais herbívoros para o controle dessas algas, ou quando ocorre uma explosão das mesmas. Nesses casos, a retirada deverá ser feita para que não haja um estresse ou desconforto dos outros habitantes. Muitas vezes esse é um método desestimulante ao aquarista pela persistência do problema, mas deve ser encarado como uma grande ajuda à solução. O que vai realmente solucionar o problema será a focalização da causa (ex: excesso de luz ou introdução de água de má qualidade), então o aquarista poderá achar a saída. 
A remoção das micro-algas (tanto das rochas, nos vidros, como na areia) pode ser feita através de sifonação com um tubo de borracha e às vezes (em casos críticos de explosões) retirando as rochas do aquário e escovando-as em um recipiente (com água retirada do próprio aquário) à ser descartada após a operação. Escovamento de rochas é uma alternativa anormal e obviamente poderá prejudicar o tanque em vários sentidos, sendo portanto a última medida à ser tomada em qualquer das circunstâncias. 

Trocas de água. 
São muito importantes em qualquer tipo de aquário. Alguns aquaristas têm a idéia errônea de que com certos métodos de filtragem e mantimento de determinados animais pode-se chegar ao ponto de não haver necessidade de trocas de água. Na verdade as trocas de água não servem somente para repor elementos traços e exportar nitrato e detritos / fezes do aquário. Os benefícios vão muito além disso. A retirada de componentes orgânicos dissolvidos produzidos principalmente pelas algas, que tendem à acumular, é outro importante fator, uma vez que não são transformados pelas bactérias e juntamente com o nitrato poderão criar situações incorfortáveis para os habitantes e constranjedoras ao aquarista. 
Trocas parciais de no mínimo 10% do volume total do sistema devem ser feitas periodicamente, de preferência mensalmente. Mantendo um ritmo alternado e constante, o aquarista previne estresse nos organismos ao praticar tais trocas. Quando acontece uma explosão de algas, trocas de água irão ajudar consideravelmente na exportação de nutrientes e material decomposto produzido. 

Iluminação. 
Basicamente a iluminação deve ser feita de acordo com as necessidades dos organismos mantidos e volume / altura do tanque. Não havendo superiluminação e repondo-se as lâmpadas regularmente (lâmpadas perdem suas propriedades de espéctro depois de algum tempo: 6 meses à 1 ano), os problemas com algas estarão relacionados à excesso de nutrientes, o que acontece mais freqüentemente. O fotoperíodo normalmente recomendado para aquários de reef é de 10 à 12 hrs / dia. 


Biológicos (emprego de animais): 

Caramujos herbívoros. 
Várias espécies de caramujos herbívoros são excelentes controladores naturais de algas. Dentre eles temos: Astraea spp., Turbo spp., Nerita spp., Trochus spp. e Cerithium spp. 
Os Astraea spp. são de formato triangular; o Trochus apresenta um formato parecido, mas com as bordas da base mais arredondadas. São excelentes controladores de algas de filamento. Os da família Cerithiidae são originários do Caribe e possuem um formato pontudo constituído de anéis e muitos apresentam pequenas saliências pontudas fazendo parte do desenho. Se alimentam principalmente de diatomáceas e são ótimos limpadores dos vidros do tanque. Os Nerita normalmente não recomendo para aquário, pois passam o maior tempo fora dágua por serem originários de zonas intermediárias de maré, porém existe uma espécie que parece apresentar melhores resultados (Nerita furniculata). Essa espécie de Nerita vem do México e já foi notada por alguns à ser uma das poucas excessões à serem de possível auxílio no controle de algas localizadas em baixo dágua. Os Turbo spp. são os de maior tamanho (adultos), dando-nos alguns problemas com relação à mover corais recém-colocados no aquário. Porém, são os mais famintos por algas e recomendo altamente a aquisição desses caramujos, principalmente para aquários recém montados com volume maior de 200 L. Devido ao tamanho dessa espécie (até 8 cm), recomendo que o ideal seria 1 caramujo para cada 100L, com poucos de outras espécies, se presentes. 
Caramujos são relativamente fáceis de serem mantidos e reprodução sexuada é freqüentemente reportada por aquaristas. Existem alguns peixes (borboletas e wrasses) que se alimentam de caramujos e podem obviamente beliscar os caramujos de vez em quando. Muitas das vezes esse comportamento é notado depois que o peixe se aclimatiza no tanque. Cabe ao aquarista checar de vez em quando como estão os habitantes, afim de evitar perda de muitos caramujos. 

Existem porém alguns caramujos predadores (parasitas), alimentando-se de corais, Zoanthus e moluscos (Tridacna spp.). Os caramujos que costumam parasitar os Zoanthus são de cor bem branca, arredondados e geralmente não são vistos durante o dia, assim como os achados nas conchas dos moluscos (Tridacna spp.), mas sendo esses de formato pontudo (Família Pyramidellidae). Esses indesejáveis caramujos devem ser procurados pelo aquarista durante os últimos meses depois que forem introduzidos qualquer invertebrado no sistema, afim de evitar que grandes números povoem o aquário virando praga. Alguns peixes podem ser usados para o controle natural desses tipos de caramujo, como Halichoeres melanurus, H. chloropterus, Pseudocheilinus hexataenia e P. tetraenia, podendo serem usados relativamente sem problemas com outros invertebtados no sistema. 


Peixes herbívoros. 
São de muito auxílio para que não hajam explosões. Muitos dos peixes herbívoros alimentam-se o dia inteiro e geralmente poucos exemplares são necessários (logicamente dependerá do volume do tanque). Em conjunto com os caramujos existirão muito poucas chances de problemas com algas. O único problema relacionado à essas espécies é que a maioria é muito vulnerável à doenças como parasitas e infestações por bactérias. É de minha experiência que muitos dos problemas com doenças estão relacionados ao estresse e / ou falta de alimentação adequada. Muitos desses herbívoros precisam de um suplemento de alimentos como flocos de Spirulina ou até mesmo algumas algas do mar frescas para que eles possam manter boa saúde. Vale a pena lembrar também que com a introdução de algas para alimentá-los, os nutrientes também estarão entrando no sistema e um dos principais meios de retirada desses é certamente o uso de um skimmer de boa qualidade. 
Os mais utilizados peixes herbívoros são os do gênero Zebrasoma. Dentre eles estão: Z. flavescens, Z. Veliferum, Z. desjardinii, Z.xanthurus e Z. scopas. Todos esses irão controlar inclusive algas de filamento, assim como muitas espécies de Acanthurus. Outros Tangs podem ser mencionados como: Ctenochaetus striatus, C.strigosus e C. hawaiiensis. Essas espécies costumam alimentar-se de detritos e fragmentos de algas também. 
Alguns Gobies e Anjos também são herbívoros, mas haverá sempre possibilidades de serem predadores de corais e outros inverts também. Entre alguns Anjos que o aquarista pode tentar estão: Centropyge loriculus, C.acanthops. Mas, de novo, os riscos de comportamento predatório não serão descartados. Além desses o Lo uspi (Fiji fox-face) é um ótimo controlador de algas. 

Caranguejos e ermitões. 
Muitas espécies de ermitões se alimentam tanto de algas quanto de animais (onívoros), logo não são seguramente recomendáveis para mantermos com cnidários ou mesmo pequenos peixes. Além disso, a maioria, por precisar trocar de concha ao creser, poderá portanto atacar os caramujos para obtê-las. Em minhas experiências, tenho notado que muitas das vezes poderá haver desconforto de alguns habitantes no aquário (mais sensíveis) causado por esses ermitões (especialmente os de médio e grande porte), uma vez que eles podem andar por cima dos corais e às vezes danificá-los, havendo assim uma possível infestação bacterial (depende do tamanho e quantidade dos ermitões, e estado em que se encontra o animal afetado). 
Existem algumas espécies que alguns afirmam apresentarem melhores resultados (até retirando cianobactéria e não danificando esponjas ou os pólipos dos corais), ex: Clibanarius digueti. Se o aquarista quizer tentá-los, sugiro os de menor porte. 
Os caranguejos normalmente crescem muito, sendo assim incompatíveis para muitos sistemas. Além disso eles se alimentarão de algas coralinas incrustantes também. Existem porém os caranguejos simbióticos (corais e anêmonas) que são importantes pela sua relação com os invertebrados. 

Micro-fauna. 
Com o tempo, dependendo da qualidade da rocha viva (dentre outros fatores como volume, percentagem e presença de predadores), o aquarista começa a notar muitos micro-animais no aquário. Esses são geralmente introduzidos com as rochas vivas e / ou areia viva, sendo achados nas mesmas, no sump e até mesmo na coluna dágua. Muitos desses diminutos animais se alimentam basicamente de detritos e micro-algas, ajudando assim no controle. 
A micro-fauna é certamente muito importante não só para o controle das algas, mas também para que haja uma estabilidade do sistema como um todo. Entre os animais achados e mantidos em aquários por longos períodos estão: copépodes, anfípodes (entre outros diferentes crustáceos), minhocas de vários formatos e muitas diferentes famílias / espécies, além de bactérias, que são as mais importantes, fazendo a nitrificação e desnitrificação. 
O cultivo de micro-fauna é importantíssimo para o sistema e deve ser estimulado pelo aquarista. Em adição, gostaria de frisar que em sistemas relativamente pequenos não seria uma boa idéia manter peixes que predam esses microorganismos, pois poderá haver uma dizimação, se não forem feitas reposições periódicas. 

Jaubert System. 
É outro meio muito importante e eficiente que à longo prazo, certamente age de maneira bem positiva em qualquer tipo de aquário marinho, prevenindo algas indesejáveis através do processo de desnitrificação feita pelas bactérias localizadas no substrato (areia/ cascalho). O Sistema Jaubert consiste basicamente em uma cama de substrato na qual bactérias anaeróbicas são estimuladas à reproduzirem e ocuparem, metabolizando nitrato em gás de nitrogênio. Sendo assim então eliminados do sistema pela superfície, liberados na atmosfera. Dessa maneira reduzindo consideravelmente ou totalmente a reserva de nitratos e colaborando de forma natural e constante com o controle das algas. O Sistema de Jaubert contém plenum e essa é a essência desse sistema, ou seja, o que diferencia dos outros sistemas desnitrificantes de substrato de fundo. Plenum é um espaço entre o vidro do fundo do tanque e o substrato, feito usando material plástico ou tubos de PVC com colmeias plásticas para a sustentação do substrato. 

DICAS PRÁTICAS: 

1) Alimentos oferecidos aos habitantes do aquário devem ser à proporção do número de animais à serem alimentados. A alimentação deve ser oferecida de acordo com o tamanho do peixe, e de acordo com a boca do animal, afim de que seja aproveitada ao máximo, sem desperdício. Esperar que os peixes comam para que se ofereça mais é muito importante, assim como desligar temporariamente as bombas no momento de alimentá-los. Além disso evitar introduzir alimentos líquidos. A maioria dos invertebrados quase sempre não necessitam disso. Se realmente achar necessário, fazer em poucas quantidades e com a circulação do aquário totalmente desativada, oferecendo bem perto do animal. 

2) A iluminação também é um dos pontos importantes, uma vez que não queremos contribuir com excesso de algas. A escolha de lâmpadas de espéctro avermelhado é o erro mais comum. O ideal é que o espéctro seja mais para o azul. Uma combinação de luz-do-dia e actinic blue são ideais, podendo ser na proporção de 1 por 1, tanto para as fluorescentes, como para metal halides (relativo à lâmpada luz-do-dia). Existem metal halides com alto grau de espéctro (10.000K+), logo o aquarista poderá optar de uma proporção de 2 MH para 1 actinic blue fluorescente, desejando uma combinação entre as duas. O bom senso ou conselho de aquaristas mais experientes ou vendedores / fabricantes poderá judar bastante, uma vez que temos diferentes tipos de sistemas e variados tipos de lâmpadas disponíveis no mercado, além de novos modelos lançados constantemente. 

3) É possível o uso de macro-algas também, com objetivo de retirada natural de nutrients. Existe porém alguns esclarecimentos quanto à isso: devem ser em poucas quantidades, controladas e desde que não interfiram no metobolismo do sistema. Devem ser usadas com precaução para que não haja uma volta dos nutrientes para o sistema por meios de decomposição ou reprodução (favor ver Algas I). 

4) Manter o aquário o mais limpo possível (livre de detritos ou restos de comida), assim como o filtro mecânico deve ser limpo se possível (ou necessário) todos os dias. Animais que se alimentam e conseqüentemente reciclam esses detritos são bem-vindos. 

5) Evitar adição exagerada de certos aditivos vendidos para ajudar corais e algas à prosperarem como: molibdênio, iodo e ferro. Se houver explosão de algas, não adicione absolutamente nenhum aditivo (exceto kalkwasser) até que a situação esteja sobre controle. 

6) Nunca colocar material calcário tratado (areia, corais mortos) num sistema estabilizado. Isso irá ajudar para que algas indesejáveis ocupem a superfície, podendo causar uma explosão de algas. 

7) Manter o sistema o mais estável possível em todos os aspéctos, para que não haja uma chance de explosão de algas indesejáveis. 

8) Checar todos os aparelhos e organismos pelo menos uma vez ao dia, para que não haja por exemplo algo deteriorando ou alguma bomba ou filtro sem funcionamento adequado. Movimento de água é muito importante. 

9) Quarentenar cuidadosamente qualquer organismo introduzido no aquário, afim de que não se introduza também alguma alga indesejável ou mesmo doenças. O ideal seria de 3 semanas. O aquário de quarentena deve oferecer os requisitos necessários para ótima saúde e perfeito funcionamento biológico do tipo de organismo quarentenado. 

10) Manter sempre animais herbívoros (peixes, caramujos, etc), apresentando assim um excelente meio natural ao combate das algas indesejáveis. 


© Copyright 1999 Alex Correa (revised in 2.000).

----------


## gleidson valerier

:SbOk5:  cara muito bom falar com vc.posso usar agua mineral no aquario

----------


## Ota Pereira

NOTA.......*10*  :Palmas:

----------

